# bonded pair...now fighting



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a pair of tiels; which were together for one year...I saw them preening each other... I noticed from yesterday (after they got a night fright); and currently they are molting.... I noticed that the female fights the male if he gets near her.... they were always sleeping beside each other on the perch, however, tonight each one sleeps away of the other...any ideas?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Molting can cause attitude issues, so they could just be dealing with the stress of that. Although some pairs can have a birdy divorce.


----------



## questionare (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank roxy for the info....

Is there anything I can do to relief them from the stress? to get them more friendly together?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Daily mist baths can help with the physical discomfort of molting, which may put them in a better mood.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Also some brewer's yeast (which you can get at a health food store) on their food can help with stress as well.


----------

